# Cord question



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Guys does anyone have proof that 14AWG is inadequate for most powertools?
> 
> What difference is 10 feet of 10 or 12 AWG do when you are hooked up to a plug with 60 feet of 14AWG behind it?


 I know with my wormdrives, the voltage drop is very noticable, especially when they are cold. If you plug it in at the pole, it'll twist pretty hard on startup. With the 10-3 65'er, there is little difference in torque. With 50' of 14ga., there is a noticable drop in startup torque. The same result can easily be noticed while ripping. In fact, I've seen a few cord ends burn off of light duty cords in a heavy load situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I know with my wormdrives, the voltage drop is very noticable, especially when they are cold. If you plug it in at the pole, it'll twist pretty hard on startup. With the 10-3 65'er, there is little difference in torque. With 50' of 14ga., there is a noticable drop in startup torque. The same result can easily be noticed while ripping. In fact, I've seen a few cord ends burn off of light duty cords in a heavy load situation.:thumbsup:



I notice it a lot on my miter saw too especially on start up. Its weird, one of the tools i notice the drop the most is my rotary hammer, I can tell right away its on a long thin extension cord, even a 25' 14ga cord.



Dave


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> I notice it a lot on my miter saw too especially on start up. Its weird, one of the tools i notice the drop the most is my rotary hammer, I can tell right away its on a long thin extension cord, even a 25' 14ga cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


 Funny you mention the rotary, we use a Bosch, and on long cords, it just doesn't act right.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> What difference is 10 feet of 10 or 12 AWG do when you are hooked up to a plug with 60 feet of 14AWG behind it?


In that specific case, most likely nothing at all noticeable.

But in real life, most likely you are not going to have your saw or whatever other tool plugged directly into an outlet. You're going to have it running off an extension cord, probably with a multi-outlet adapter on the end. And you might also have a high-draw device like an air compressor plugged in there.

So it pays to minimize your losses anywhere you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Funny you mention the rotary, we use a Bosch, and on long cords, it just doesn't act right.



Yup mines a bosch too! It just seems to have no power on long cords!



Dave


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Another quick question regarding cords, when is the heavy gauge cord most important, start-up or for a long run? For example, is it more important for a miter saw making multiple quick cuts, or ripping a long board with a skil saw? Or does it even work that way? 

I ask because I'm going to need a 100' cord to rum my miter saw for the job I'm currently working on. I had a 100' 10 gauge, but it walked off a few months back and I've never replaced it. I usually use the Ridgid cords from HD. The 100' 10-3 is $91.97, but the 12-3 is $59.97. I'm not usually cheap when it comes to my tools, but money is tight right now and I have some other things I really need to spend that extra $30 on.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jdmartin said:


> Another quick question regarding cords, when is the heavy gauge cord most important, start-up or for a long run? For example, is it more important for a miter saw making multiple quick cuts, or ripping a long board with a skil saw? Or does it even work that way?
> 
> I ask because I'm going to need a 100' cord to rum my miter saw for the job I'm currently working on. I had a 100' 10 gauge, but it walked off a few months back and I've never replaced it. I usually use the Ridgid cords from HD. The 100' 10-3 is $91.97, but the 12-3 is $59.97. I'm not usually cheap when it comes to my tools, but money is tight right now and I have some other things I really need to spend that extra $30 on.


 For a mitersaw alone, the 12ga. 100' is pushing it, but may be okay. For a wormdrive saw, doing lots of ripping, you'd be better off running a heavier cord to get you closer to the saw, then maybe a 25' 12ga.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If a 100' doesn't reach I use my generator. When I first got my worm drive I burnt the brushes out the very first day I had it. Running 200' of 12-2 cord after 4 cuts the blade barely turned. Took it back to the tool store thought it was defective. Then they showed me the little chart thing recomending cords and what saw could run on what. Put new brushes in it and bought 5 yellow jacket 10-2 cords that day.

Cole


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

loneframer said:


> For a mitersaw alone, the 12ga. 100' is pushing it, but may be okay. For a wormdrive saw, doing lots of ripping, you'd be better off running a heavier cord to get you closer to the saw, then maybe a 25' 12ga.


Thanks for the responses. I'll probably go ahead and get a new 10-3, I just hate to spend the extra money right now. 75' would get me where I need to be, but I can't ever find a 75' cord and don't feel like making one. I could also get a 25' to make up the difference, but it seems like 25 is just never enough for what I need.

Oh well, that's the cost of doing business I guess :laughing:


----------

